# Electric Tractor Build - 1948 Massey Harris Conversion



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks a really neat conversion, well done.
It should prove very interesting to watch.

One thing though. You only have one UJ in the drive train. That can still cause problems with alignment as the two shafts have to intersect accurately in the centre of the joint. Can you have two UJs back to back to allow for radial misalignment, maybe with one on a sliding spline for axial movement?

I made one many years ago with four UJ flanges assembled into two UJs and then bolted back to back on a locating ring. It was only about 5" long flange to flange. It was then bolted to a fixed drive flange at one end and a 'loose on the splines' driven flange at the other end.


----------

